# Broke my .44 Mag



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I was having trouble hitting my target, when I noticed the main malfunction. The Weaver scope base, that had been on my Ruger Redhawk .44 mag, for decades gave up! Didn't do the ring mounting screws any good, either.

While searching for a replacement, it seems a better design by Weigand may be the ticket. Instead of using only the rear sight mount to anchor the base, the Weigand uses the front sight mounting slot, as well, making the base the full length from the recoil lug to the tip of the barrel. It's still aluminum but appears to be a much better design. If anyone knows of something better, just chime in.

I realize, the whole mess could be totally eliminated with a Super Redhawk, because the scope base is an integral part of the top strap.

However, I'm keeping my Redhawk, since Larry Kelly of Magnaport did a little tweaking of the beast years back and I really like it, although the heavy, double-action trigger pull is still only marginally better. It works fine in single action, though, and that's just about the only way I shoot it.

I'm thinking new optics, too, but I haven't decided on a specific configuration yet. It's gotta be tough whatever it will be for obvious reasons.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow that stinks Glen, It's hard to tell from the pic exactly what happened there, but do you not have Ruger ring cuts.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, that sucks. You'll like the Wiegland mount.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Wow that stinks Glen, It's hard to tell from the pic exactly what happened there, but do you not have Ruger ring cuts.


The ring cuts are a Super Redhawk design - and a good one based on the original Redhawk options.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They're on my Redhawk.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, you have the newer model. I have one like Glenway and no rings cuts on it either. They have a name for them K something I think. Maybe Glenway knows.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Bought mine new in the mid-80s, I believe. I didn't know the newer ones had the integral base. Right now, I sure wish mine did.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now they call it the "hunter model" ... K stands for stainless in Ruger model lingo. I got mine in the early 90's. It's not ported but i did manage to talk GG&G in Tucson into a trigger job.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I recall how heavy and sticky the trigger was on my model, too. I couldn't stand it, so Larry Kelly smoothed it out - to an extent. I didn't want mine Magna-ported, because I'm not recoil sensitive. Shooting a hot .45/70 JDJ Contender has a way of toughening one up.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought mine back in 80's also I think, I know they had just came out. I ordered the gold bead and dovetail rear sights but since getting older and having problem seeing the sights I have switched to the Hi-viz front and rear. They are extremely nice. I plan to put them on the S&W 629 also. As for the trigger I bought the colored spring set and did the trigger myself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> I bought mine back in 80's also I think, I know they had just came out. I ordered the gold bead and dovetail rear sights but since getting older and having problem seeing the sights I have switched to the Hi-viz front and rear. They are extremely nice. I plan to put them on the S&W 629 also. As for the trigger I bought the colored spring set and did the trigger myself.


Did you use a stone to smooth out the metal or just replace the springs Ed ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I just replaced the spring and I have had alot of guys ask me who did the trigger job. It was very simple.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

well I got rid of my contender (stupid move) and now have a 460 S&W


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's got to be pretty stout. Do you reload that one Ed ?

I'm assuming the springs lightened the pull somewhat.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, I reload the 460. also yes the spring really lightened up the trigger.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a redhawk and it has the rings cut into it, I got it many years ago. My guess around 20 years and put a 3x burris on it and have never regretted it. I have an SSK hand cannon in 45/70 and use cast bullets in it. I took a black bear with it at a fair distance and broke the sternum and found the bullet under the skin in the hind quater. It was a soft lead in the frond and hard lead in the back part and had a gas check too. I get 1450 fps. with a 435 gr. bullet.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

knapper said:


> I have a redhawk and it has the rings cut into it, I got it many years ago. My guess around 20 years and put a 3x burris on it and have never regretted it. I have an SSK hand cannon in 45/70 and use cast bullets in it. I took a black bear with it at a fair distance and broke the sternum and found the bullet under the skin in the hind quater. It was a soft lead in the frond and hard lead in the back part and had a gas check too. I get 1450 fps. with a 435 gr. bullet.


 Thats a ton of persuasive impact!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

knapper said:


> I get 1450 fps. with a 435 gr. bullet.


I've used the 300-grain Barnes tipped X bullets in my .45/70 and the lighter, faster bullets are still plenty big to handle deer. When those heavier bullets of 400 grains and above are launched in a hand-cannon, it' a test of one's ability to hang on tight, while making good shots. Not everyone can do it after the first shot - and, it's perfectly understandable.

Sometimes I use the 500 grainers when I'm feeling masochistic. but it doesn't take much of that medicine to make those feelings subside.

Today, we're having a session with reactive targets and I hope to be able to record some of the bullet impacts on a gonger set at 250 yards from the bench. If it works out, I'll be sure to share.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know what you mean everyone cant handle those big bullets. I have let a few friends shoot 200gr Barnes in the 460 and they have little problem sometimes but when loaded with some cor-bon 395 hard cast @1525 fps (2040ft/lbs). They usually quit and dont want to shoot again.

I just wish I could get drawn for Elk.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I know what you mean everyone cant handle those big bullets. I have let a few friends shoot 200gr Barnes in the 460 and they have little problem sometimes but when loaded with some cor-bon 395 hard cast @1525 fps (2040ft/lbs). They usually quit and dont want to shoot again.
> 
> I just wish I could get drawn for Elk.


 How about draw an elk, then you could shoot it all you want!! Just sayin---







LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've taken two elk with the 375JDJ (on the frame) both were cows. I'm wishin' to be drawn as well.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

If you like the big heavy bullets in big guns, try a 468 grain cast bullet in the S&W 500.
Even at moderate speed those will wake you up.
I never load myne anywhere close to max, but they are a handfull.
I would like to try the 460 some day.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have one without the notches and put on the Weigand rail. If you haven't got it already I would definitely give it a two thumbs up. Not only very well made, it fit like they used my revolver for the template, it also came with a link to watch a step by step instal. Which came in handy for removing the sights as well as the instal. I can't stress enough how impressed with them I am after just one purchase. One more factor I liked about it was you can always remove it and put the gun back to "factory" no extra holes ect.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

JLowe, thanks for the info. Already got one of the Wiegand mounts and it works great. No issues.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok good, I'm glad its working for you glenway.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

By the way glenway, Were you as impressed with them as I was? Its been a couple years since I dealt with them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

JLowe, I got the mount directly from Wiegand and shipping was super fast. My one-screw, clamp-on B-Square mount couldn't handle the recoil but the 2-point mounting system of Wiegand's base is much stronger.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I got mine direct as well. Glad you're happy with it, I'd have felt a bit silly had you had a different experience after all my praise of them and their products. lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My old Redhawk with the new, improved mount by Wiegand. The scope is an old Simmons made in Japan, and believe it or not, I've pounded this thing for years with all the .44 has to dish out and never a problem with it. I considered putting something "better" on the piece when the base broke, but I couldn't justify a change-out.

I just picked up a new EOTech with a 2-dot reticle (Military and Police model) and considered installing it on the Redhawk but I just can't.

Guess I'll have to find something else to put under it. Problems, problems...

Reminds me of a time when I bought a pickup camper. Then I had to find a heavy-duty pickup truck.

Oh, yeah. I'm one of those people that have been known to "read" magazines from the back to the front, too.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice.


----------

